# Sound isolation clips ISOMAX



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried these? They look pretty good. I planned to use some channel and clips. However I was surprised at the cost! It will cost about 1000$ for enough to do my room. I need to get a price for these. install seems to be a little easier.

http://www.kineticsnoise.com/arch/isomax.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I've had customers use them that were pleased with the results.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

They won't knock out all of the sound but they do help quite a lot


----------

